# White patch at the bottom of monitor



## NeedToKnow (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello Guys ,

Recently I am seeing a white patch at the bottom of my monitor , in place of the task bar . The screenshots are ok , so i guess its a problem with the monitor ( Samsung B2030 model , bought it around 2008 ) , can this be rectified ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

I would suggest you borrow a friend's monitor and try that instead of this in order to eliminate the possibility that it is indeed your monitor.

You should also try resizing your task bar to see if it becomes visible beyond the white area.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't have any friend to lend me a monitor with DVI D-sub input. But I tried to move the taskbar to the top

- - - Updated - - -

screenshots

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 16671


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2017)

Attachment is not working. Can you reupload?

Pro tip: Try uploading images to imgur and post the link here.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 19, 2017)

Reloaded

- - - Updated - - -

Images


----------



## ZTR (Jan 20, 2017)

Try changing the cable 
If problem still persists then monitor is at fault

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't have any spare dvid cable . As a work around I unplugged the video cable .I think it more or less serves the same objective.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like monitor gone FUBAR.

Claim warranty if its still covered.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope no, warranty . It is more than 8 years old. Any chances of a repair ?


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 22, 2017)

Is getting a new monitor the best way to solve this problem? Anyone who faced such situation before? Is it worth while to even try for a repair?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2017)

You could have some technician take a look at it. If it's gone for good then you can consider buying a new one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2017)

NeedToKnow said:


> Is getting a new monitor the best way to solve this problem? Anyone who faced such situation before? Is it worth while to even try for a repair?


For changing a 2008 LCD screen, the technician will charge 2k (new LCD Screen) + 1k (as repair charges). This I know because I used to have a 2008 viewsonic monitor where it's screen replacement needs to be changed and the technician asked the above charges.

Instead I sold the monitor to the technician and bought a new Dell monitor which is working perfectly since 5 years.

Now thinking of getting a new bezel less monitor.
Like LG 22MP68VQP 22" LED IPS @ 8.65k from infibeam.com

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 23, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> You could have some technician take a look at it. If it's gone for good then you can consider buying a new one.



duly noted , i will get in contact with a tech. , but something tells me i would have to go go for a new one(read gut feeling)
In such a senario , what should be my options ? 
below is the duly filled Questionnaire
1. Budget?- 8500-12000 inr
2. Display type and size? size between 20-24" / cant say about display type but it should be fhd
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?- monitor
4. Ports Required?- dvi , hdmi , vga(optional)
5. Preferred choice of brand? - any brand the provides 3 yrs warranty and has *GOOD* after sales service in kolkata , and provides good color balance .
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? - Dell S2216H 21.5-Inch Full HD LED Monitor,BenQ GW2255HM - mostly open to suggestions
7. Any other info that you want to share. - Would really prefer a monitor with a very good quality panel that is least stressful to the eye( within the budget)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2017)

LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -15500.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -15500.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



the Lg 24mp88 is a very good recommendation , but sadly it is above my budget , I would preferably wish to keep it below 10k .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

NeedToKnow said:


> the Lg 24mp88 is a very good recommendation , but sadly it is above my budget , I would preferably wish to keep it below 10k .



Then you can go with a 22" AMD Free Sync Monitor @ 8.8k which is LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS (Bezel Less) Monitor.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

May i know if that issue happened suddenly or happened over time slowly?


----------



## NeedToKnow (Jan 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> May i know if that issue happened suddenly or happened over time slowly?


first it was just a thin dotted line just about 5 mm above the taskbar that appeared randomly when the pc was starting ... used to go away after about 30 mins usage . Then after few days it decided to stay , and now it has brought along its big brother the ugly white patch to stay with it


----------

